# Need help with some orphaned babies please.



## kyrose (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello,a neighbor of mine brought me over 4 babies that they had.They found the mom dead and the rest of the babies dead.Unfortunately these people raise them to butcher(not judging),but didnt house them properly,and i think she may have died from the heat.Luckily they have decided to discontinue keeping rabbits.I have 2 rabbits but have no experience with 2 week(they think)olds that still need to be fed.The only thing i had to feed them was milk(i hope thats ok)it was to late to go to a pet store.Also 1 of the babies is not acting right.I did get it to drink 4 cc's of milk,but his breathing seems a bit labored and he's acting like he doesnt have total control of his limbs.I was thinking maybe heat stroke or maybe some brain damage from the heat.It got up into the 90's today and they dont have sufficient shade,etc.Im more experienced with chickens,and the first thing i would do for a sick chick would be to give them 2 drops of polyvisol,no iron,so thats what i did for the baby.Again i hope that was ok.As of right now he is resting comfortably with his siblings on a heating pad on low.They seemed like their body temps were pretty low when they got here.I guess close to death.So any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.Thanks again


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Jul 14, 2013)

Baby rabbits are very hard to bottle feed even for experienced rabbit keepers.... You might want to try to find a wildlife rehabber in the area who would be willing to instruct you in bottle feeding kits, but you need to get help quick... Maybe contact a vet to advise you on who to contact.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 15, 2013)

BHOBCFarms said:
			
		

> Baby rabbits are very hard to bottle feed even for experienced rabbit keepers.... You might want to try to find a wildlife rehabber in the area who would be willing to instruct you in bottle feeding kits, but you need to get help quick... Maybe contact a vet to advise you on who to contact.


These are domestic babies.The sick one died lastnight,as i expected it to.The other 3 are nice and chubby and very active today.I will be going to the pet store this morning for some goats milk and i'll get a kitten bottle and see how it goes.I also read to add that wierd poo that older rabbits do in the morning to the milk.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 15, 2013)

The only advise I can give is, don't go into this expecting any of them to live. It is so very hard for humans to keep orphaned babies alive. If you had other rabbits with babies the same age you could stick the orphaned babies in with that group and hope for the best. You might put the poo in the box with them, they will eat what they need. When we had this happen to us we read to use kitten milk but none of our babies lived past a week. We couldn't get them to suck a bottle so we ended up just using a syringe. Good Luck! I hope they do well.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 15, 2013)

At 2 weeks, they should have their eyes open and be moving around a bit - so you are almost home free. Some people wean their meat rabbit kits at 3 weeks; I have had a couple of litters lose their mothers at about 3 weeks and they did fine on hay, pellets, and dry rolled oats (you can add some Calf Manna if you can find it). They learned how to drink from a water bottle pretty quickly, too.

When feeding with a bottle/syringe/eyedropper, the most critical thing is not getting any of the formula into the nose or lungs. That can set up an infection that will kill quickly. When the kit accepts the feeding, he will curl the sides of  his tongue around the nipple or tip and actively suck and swallow. Until he does that, you mustn't allow more than the tiniest amount of the formula to come out, or it will get places it wasn't meant to go. 

Good luck!


----------



## kyrose (Jul 15, 2013)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> At 2 weeks, they should have their eyes open and be moving around a bit - so you are almost home free. Some people wean their meat rabbit kits at 3 weeks; I have had a couple of litters lose their mothers at about 3 weeks and they did fine on hay, pellets, and dry rolled oats (you can add some Calf Manna if you can find it). They learned how to drink from a water bottle pretty quickly, too.
> 
> When feeding with a bottle/syringe/eyedropper, the most critical thing is not getting any of the formula into the nose or lungs. That can set up an infection that will kill quickly. When the kit accepts the feeding, he will curl the sides of  his tongue around the nipple or tip and actively suck and swallow. Until he does that, you mustn't allow more than the tiniest amount of the formula to come out, or it will get places it wasn't meant to go.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes they are up and moving around,and their eyes are open.When should i start to introduce pellets and water? Also when should i add hay? I have 2 adult rabbits but i got them at 8 weeks so not sure what im doing hear.They wouldnt go near the nipple,seemed afraid of it.So i used a syringe.At 2 weeks how many cc's should i be trying to get into them a day? Thanks so much,i could use all the advce i can get.. Also,sorry for all the questions.We are seeng some little poos in the cage,do we still need to stimulate them?


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 15, 2013)

I would go ahead and give them pellets, hay, and water. Their mother might have already taught them to eat and drink somewhat. You might go ahead and stimulate them with a warm wash rag. They might not need it but I've seen our does flip their babies over and do so at 4 weeks. After reading bunnyladys advise I realize they prolly do have a good chance at survival due to their age. Hopefully they will make it and I know you are doing everything you can to help them along. I don't have a clue as to how much they should be getting in milk though sorry.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 15, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> I would go ahead and give them pellets, hay, and water. Their mother might have already taught them to eat and drink somewhat. You might go ahead and stimulate them with a warm wash rag. They might not need it but I've seen our does flip their babies over and do so at 4 weeks. After reading bunnyladys advise I realize they prolly do have a good chance at survival due to their age. Hopefully they will make it and I know you are doing everything you can to help them along. I don't have a clue as to how much they should be getting in milk though sorry.


Thanks for the advice.I think i will put food water and hay in with them.I guess the worse that can happen is they wont touch it...


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Keep us updated. You might put the babies under the waterer and squeeze the bottle and let it drip on the top of their head or nose and that will usually get them to drink. Make sure they stay warm. If it gets too cold in the house for them you can put them in a closet for the night so they won't get too cold. I believe they still like to sleep in shavings at 2 weeks.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 16, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> Keep us updated. You might put the babies under the waterer and squeeze the bottle and let it drip on the top of their head or nose and that will usually get them to drink. Make sure they stay warm. If it gets too cold in the house for them you can put them in a closet for the night so they won't get too cold. I believe they still like to sleep in shavings at 2 weeks.


Thanks,i have them in hand towels and they seem perfectly content.The only one i havent seen eat or drink is the runt,but i dont get up until around 8 or so,so she could be eating early in the morning.So far so good.I'll keep everyone updated.I appreciate all the advice,keep it coming..


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 16, 2013)

That's good! I'm sure if the runt is eating and drinking the others are as well.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 17, 2013)

Iwanted to let you all no the babies are still doing great.I still havent seen the runt eat or drink,but i assume because she's still active and going to the bathroom that she must be eating and drinking some time,right? My shih tzu poo has become their nanny.lol He watches over them all the time and wont let any of the other animals around them.I think the babies love him,them come up next to the bars and let him lick them..lol Toooo adorable.Anyway,i want to start using bedding,if thats ok at 2 weeks,and was wondering whats the best to use? I'll keep updating.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah I think they prefer bedding at that age. You can use shavings (not cedar), shredded news paper, dryer lint, or rabbit hair. I brush my dogs and get hair off of them and if you have rabbits you can brush them as well. And you can just mix the hair with the shavings or whatever and they will use it as need. If they get too hot they will lay on top and if they get too cold they will burrow down in it. I'm glad to hear they are doing well and your puppy is playing Nanny! Too cute. Get some pics too we all love pics here!


----------



## kyrose (Jul 17, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> Yeah I think they prefer bedding at that age. You can use shavings (not cedar), shredded news paper, dryer lint, or rabbit hair. I brush my dogs and get hair off of them and if you have rabbits you can brush them as well. And you can just mix the hair with the shavings or whatever and they will use it as need. If they get too hot they will lay on top and if they get too cold they will burrow down in it. I'm glad to hear they are doing well and your puppy is playing Nanny! Too cute. Get some pics too we all love pics here!


Thanks,i will definately try to get some pics.I ended up buying the recycled biodegradable stuff at the pet store.Also my vet said he wanted to check them for parasite,whats everyones thoughts on that?


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 17, 2013)

That's cool they should like that stuff, its soft! As far as parasites go, it depends on what you plan to use them for, pets, meat, or breeders.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 17, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> That's cool they should like that stuff, its soft! As far as parasites go, it depends on what you plan to use them for, pets, meat, or breeders.


Pets,although i shouldnt really keep them,people will start calling me a hoarder..lol


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 17, 2013)

I know what you mean. I'm really not the person to ask about vaccines. We don't do it around here unless something is sick. My grandpa is the rabbit man round here and that's his philosophy and he's raised rabbits his whole life. We used detramycin-10 once a week in the rabbits water. Its an antibiotic and Idk how good its doing them if any but its just mainly to keep.everything in good health and fight off anything coming along. Its not for rabbits, its used on swine, poultry, and cows I think but we use it. You might see what others have to say on that subject. That's just how we do things round herea lol


----------



## kyrose (Jul 17, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. I'm really not the person to ask about vaccines. We don't do it around here unless something is sick. My grandpa is the rabbit man round here and that's his philosophy and he's raised rabbits his whole life. We used detramycin-10 once a week in the rabbits water. Its an antibiotic and Idk how good its doing them if any but its just mainly to keep.everything in good health and fight off anything coming along. Its not for rabbits, its used on swine, poultry, and cows I think but we use it. You might see what others have to say on that subject. That's just how we do things round herea lol


I hear ya.We dont give the chickens anything unless we have to.Im just thinking if i end up keeping them i'll have to get them fixed.Ilove my vet,but sometimes they dont understand we are not made of money.I have alot of animals to take care of.I certainly didnt ask for these three babies,but if i had'nt taken them in,they would be dead by now.So i do the best i can..


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 17, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. I'm really not the person to ask about vaccines. We don't do it around here unless something is sick. My grandpa is the rabbit man round here and that's his philosophy and he's raised rabbits his whole life. We used* detramycin-10 once a week in the rabbits water*. Its an antibiotic and Idk how good its doing them if any but its just mainly to keep.everything in good health and fight off anything coming along. Its not for rabbits, its used on swine, poultry, and cows I think but we use it. You might see what others have to say on that subject. That's just how we do things round herea lol


At best, this is useless, at worst, it is dangerous. A lot of a rabbit's digestion depends on beneficial bacteria in their digestive tract. Antibiotics aren't picky, they affect the good bacteria as well as the bad. Healthy immune systems are not helped in any way by constant exposure to antibiotics. Normal, healthy immune systems kill bacteria all the time. Antibiotics work by in some way inhibiting the ability of a bacterium to go through its normal process of growth. In a host that is actually sick, the action of the antibiotic slows the growth of the bacteria down enough that the host's immune system can catch up - the host's immune system is what defeats the infection, *not* the antibiotic. Constantly exposing the bacteria in a rabbit (and its environment) to an antibiotic will not kill off all of the bacteria, but it will ensure that the bacteria that can tolerate the antibiotic best will be the ones that reproduce fastest. Odds are that if an animal in such a system does get sick, that particular antibiotic and any from that "family" of antibiotics will not be effective against the infection.

A vaccine is a preparation made from a particular bacterium or virus, that when injected into a healthy animal, "teaches" its immune system to recognize and attack the invader without the usual means of exposure. It is only effective for the one disease that that particular virus or bacterium causes, and may not last as long as the immunity that actually catching the disease and fighting it off usually gives. Incidentally, there are no vaccines for any rabbit diseases at this time, so that is a moot point.

There are a number of parasites that rabbits can get, but I wouldn't stress these kits by hauling them to the vet just to find out if they have them. You should be able to see  signs of most types of parasite infestation yourself (ear mites, fur mites, that sort of thing). I can understand that the vet is cautious about giving advice without actually seeing them, but do you really need to pay a vet bill just to satisfy him?


----------



## kyrose (Jul 17, 2013)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Moonshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info.No im definitely not trying to have a vet bill.Thats why i was asking you all.I couldnt imagine breeders taking all their rabbits to the vets.I also do not give any of my animals anything unless i no whats wrong and i usually get the vets input,but i've never dealt with babies this young,so i totally appreciate all the info i get from you all.Thanks again..


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 17, 2013)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Moonshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Mrs BunnyLady, I let my grandfather read what you had to say and he agrees with you absolutely 100%! We will stop the detramycin effective today. Good point! Thank you.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 17, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> Bunnylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See another person helped.This site is great..


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol yes it is! I love it here!


----------



## kyrose (Jul 19, 2013)

Finally got around to getting a pic of the three.I think the runt may have something wrong with her back legs.She seems kinda stiff when she move,and i had to soak her little private parts in warm soapy water.Her fur was stiff back there and i couldnt see how she could go potty.Oh well i'll just continue to keep an eye on her.





You can see how much smaller the little runt is.She's outside of the bowl.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 19, 2013)

KyRose;

Please keep us posted on the progress of your orphans.  Pictures are always great, and reading your experience may prove helpful to some of us in the future.

On your "runt," you will need to keep its rear clear so it can piddle and poop.  Warm water and a washcloth will work its magic on the dirty rump.  I've gone so far as to bring in the dirty kit into the house to clean up so it wouldn't get chilled from a draft.  Yeah I know, this time of year what is a chill... but it doesn't take much for something that small to get chilled.  Wash until clean,  wrap up in a towel and towel dry, wag your finger at the kit and say "now don't do that again" and put the kit back with the others. 

I think you are doing great with the orphans.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 19, 2013)

animalmom said:
			
		

> KyRose;
> 
> Please keep us posted on the progress of your orphans.  Pictures are always great, and reading your experience may prove helpful to some of us in the future.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much,i'm doing my best.It worried me because the one i did loose had some thick slimy stuff coming out of his privates when he died.This is what i thought it was and had dried.I will definately keep and eye on her privates and keep them clean.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 19, 2013)

A lot of them defecate when they die. Is that the water one is sitting it? You prolly should get a water with a ball to hang in the side of their cage. I hate them because some leak but its easier for them to learn to use and if it doesn't leak its not such a mess. 2x on the wash rag and warm water. This should be done just before feeding but since they are older prolly should just do it around meal time for humans. Sounds like they are doing good and you are doing a good job. You might want to put a cardboard box that is small and they can jump into to keep their bedding in. That's how our babies like it and they just get in and out as they please.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 19, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> A lot of them defecate when they die. Is that the water one is sitting it? You prolly should get a water with a ball to hang in the side of their cage. I hate them because some leak but its easier for them to learn to use and if it doesn't leak its not such a mess. 2x on the wash rag and warm water. This should be done just before feeding but since they are older prolly should just do it around meal time for humans. Sounds like they are doing good and you are doing a good job. You might want to put a cardboard box that is small and they can jump into to keep their bedding in. That's how our babies like it and they just get in and out as they please.


No,they like to sit in their food bowl.lol I have the waterer that hangs on the side.Before i put the litter in,i could see they were going potty.Just keeping an eye on the runt and crossing my fingers.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 19, 2013)

Bad news everyone.I just lost the little runt.Poor little thing had such a rough start,but at least i no i did every thing i could.I think she went peacefully in her sleep.  The other 2 seem to be going strong.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry! I know how it feels when you try so hard and hope for the best and lose 1 or 7. I lost 7 because a done orphaned them. It was hard for me as silly as it may seem. At least you tried and you did all you could for them. Just keep that in mind and your chin up. Your doing good.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 19, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry! I know how it feels when you try so hard and hope for the best and lose 1 or 7. I lost 7 because a done orphaned them. It was hard for me as silly as it may seem. At least you tried and you did all you could for them. Just keep that in mind and your chin up. Your doing good.


Thanks,i appreciate you saying so.I really didnt have alot of confidence she would make it but i tried.Still say something was going on in her hind end.Just didnt seem right.Im alot more confident about the other 2.I'll keep you all updated..


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the little one, but I kind of expected it. I learned a long time ago that the ones that don't keep up with their siblings frequently don't live very long. 

Keep a close eye on the other two. You could be dealing with something contagious, like coccidia.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 20, 2013)

KyRose, BunnyLady has a good point regarding Cocci.  Keep an eye on their poo.  Your two remaining kits should be dropping nice round little rabbit berries.  If the berries are looking slimy or goo-y then you could be looking at Cocci.  Relatively easy to treat and there are a couple threads in the rabbit disease section on treating Cocci.

Sorry to hear about the runt.  The Lord loves a tender heart, but that is the one that gets hurt.  I can't imaging what my life would be without my animals.


----------



## kyrose (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone.Its nice to talk to people who are like me with the animals.My dh's family think im nuts. So far their poo's look ok to me.They both have pretty good appitites and drink water.They really dont show to much nterest in the pellets,but they seem to really love the quaker oats.Again thanks for all the input,and i'll keep you all updated..


----------



## kyrose (Jul 27, 2013)

I havent updated in a while,so i thought i should.The last 2 are doing great.If the people who gave them to me were some what accurate with their ages,they should be around a month old.The vet said if they make it a month,they should be fine.Still deciding if i should keep them.People around here like to eat rabbits(im not judging)but after saving them from death and someones dinner plate im not thrilled about rehoming.I dont no if i mentioned it before but i found out they are new zealands.


----------

